# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Tubeless aufpumpen?

## schnur

wie pumpe ich einen tubelessreifen im "gelände" auf? 
habe bis jetzt entweder ne tanke oder einen stationären kompressor gebraucht. 
gaspatronen will ich vorerst vermeiden. 
hat wer diseses gerät schon mal bei tubeless getestet?

----------


## smelly

> wie pumpe ich einen tubelessreifen im "gelände" auf?
> 
> habe bis jetzt entweder ne tanke oder einen stationären kompressor gebraucht.
> 
> gaspatronen will ich vorerst vermeiden.
> 
> hat wer diseses gerät schon mal bei tubeless getestet?


servus schnur,

kommt drauf an ob nur ein wenig Luftdruck fehlt oder ob der Reifen mehr oder weniger Platt ist.... weil wenn nur ein bisschen Luft fehlt, dann gehts mit einer stinknormalen fahrradpumpe auch (bevor ich wieder von jemanden verurteilt wuerde: bei meinem Michelin Dh Ust - auf der Deemax, war auch zu wenig Luft, Pumpe raus, Luft rein und Luftdruck7Reifendruck wieder ok!!...).

Ansonsten ist´s natürlich mit nem Kompressor nicht schlecht.  :Mr. Orange:   - da passts auch zufällig das du genau jenen kompressor gelinkt hast, den ich im auto verwende..... und für tubeless reicht der sicher allemal....ich "blase" so gut wie alles mit dem Teil auf.....  :Cool:

----------


## schnur

> servus schnur,
> 
> kommt drauf an ob nur ein wenig Luftdruck fehlt oder ob der Reifen mehr oder weniger Platt ist.... weil wenn nur ein bisschen Luft fehlt, dann gehts mit einer stinknormalen fahrradpumpe auch (bevor ich wieder von jemanden verurteilt wuerde: bei meinem Michelin Dh Ust - auf der Deemax, war auch zu wenig Luft, Pumpe raus, Luft rein und Luftdruck7Reifendruck wieder ok!!...).
> 
> Ansonsten ist´s natürlich mit nem Kompressor nicht schlecht.   - da passts auch zufällig das du genau jenen kompressor gelinkt hast, den ich im auto verwende..... und für tubeless reicht der sicher allemal....ich "blase" so gut wie alles mit dem Teil auf.....


natürlich...nur nachpumpen geht mit der kleinsten pumpe auch, aber mir gehts in erster linie um die "erste" entscheidende luftmenge, wo der reifen aus dem felgenbett springt.

echt, du hast das teil? reicht die luftmenge wirklich aus, weil ich hab heute eine diskussion disbezüglich bei meinem LBS gehabt.

na cool, wenn das funktioniert.

noch was: verwendest du irgendeine flüssigkeit/montagemittel beim aufziehen und aufpumpen?

jedenfalls danke für die info!  :Wink:

----------


## smelly

also die 3 mal, wo ich das Teil jetzt verwendet habe, hab ich den reifen locker aufgezogen, also würd ich mal sagen, des reicht locker.(und er schaut auch noch edel aus, glaub aber auch dast du solche kompressoren im fachhandel bekommst, nur unwesentlich teurer oder gar ned teurer)....  :Smile:  

beim aufziehen, reinige ich eigentlich immer nur die Felge und zieh den Reifen dann mit Spülmittel auf (Hausrezept!!! - natürlich gibts jetzt wieder unkenrufe, aber leute ich fahr noch immer damit rum, also funkts auch!!!). Man kann aber auch Vaseline verwenden zum dichten (kein Sch***)! oder du verwendest so etwas:

www.bikestore.cc/product_info...s_id/4474.html

Lg Smelly

----------


## pavementjumper

Ich verwende irgendein Dicht/Gleitmittel, dass normales Auto-Motorradzubehör ist und das funzt auch geil, is sicher nur irgendeine Form von vaseline oder sowas.

----------


## UweSz1984

> wie pumpe ich einen tubelessreifen im "gelände" auf?
> 
> habe bis jetzt entweder ne tanke oder einen stationären kompressor gebraucht.
> 
> gaspatronen will ich vorerst vermeiden.
> 
> hat wer diseses gerät schon mal bei tubeless getestet?


Ich nutz hier nen Kompressor Akku von GHB. Früher so ne CO2 Inflator gehabt aber die passt auch in die Tasche. und ist vor allem mit Druckvoreinstellung, damit auch der Druck sauber passt.

----------

